# Ran out of propane in middle of canning



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I started processing eight pints of deer meat this evening but I ran out of propane about 30 minutes in, can I place the jars in the fridge and then place them back in the canner tomorrow and just process them for 75 minutes? Right now they cooled down some and some of the lids sealed already


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

You can reprocess them but will have to start over on the time, may even have to let them go longer since now the jars will be chilled and it will take them longer to get up to proper temperature in the canner.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

This may sound like it's over the top on caution but, I'd start with fresh jars and lids and preheat the meat for hot packing.

Reason being, to take the cold jars from fridge & put into hot canner is high risk for jar breakage. At the bare minimum all jars would need to be opened even the sealed ones, rims cleaned and new lids put on. Process for the original complete time.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Take the jars out of the fridge about 2 hours before canning. Set them in a sink of warm water for about 30 minutes and then put them in the canner (having put new lids on them as you would if starting fresh.) Lesson learned. Make sure you have enough gas to do the job. I hate when that happens when I'm smokin' a shoulder!!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I thought I had an extra full tank but it was empty also


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

katy said:


> This may sound like it's over the top on caution but, I'd start with fresh jars and lids and preheat the meat for hot packing.
> 
> Reason being, to take the cold jars from fridge & put into hot canner is high risk for jar breakage. At the bare minimum all jars would need to be opened even the sealed ones, rims cleaned and new lids put on. Process for the original complete time.


This easy. I do this often.

Take the jars out the fridge and put the in cold water in the canner and bring the whole thing up to temp. Same as any other cold/raw pack.

ZERO reason for new lids.

Can for 75 minutes for pints.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I replaced the lids and then placed them in the canner with cool water and brought it up to temperature slowly and processed for 75 minutes. Everything seemed to turn out good. Thanks again for all the advice, I cleaned off the lids from the first try and will use them to vac seal jars so that they are not wasted


----------

